# Humidor Build....upgrading from tuppodore!!!



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

I am building my first humidor!!!!!

Being an amature woodworker/woodturner for over 10 years...I couldn't stand the thought of buying my first. i couldn't afford the quality/size I would want anyway.

Wood:
-3/4 Domestic Mahogany
-1/4 Birch Ply (top and bottom)
Myrtle Veneer (for top)

Of course I will be picking up some Spanish Cedar for the liner! All the fine woodworking stores in Atlanta are out of Cedar thinstock right now...may have to order some.

So far, I've cut all of the case pieces using standard miters. I dadoed slots for the top and bottom inset approx 1/4" from the top and bottom edges. Here it is taped up to make sure everything fits ....which it does...like a GLOVE!!!


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Heres a closeup of the veneer....just a small piece


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking good! please keep the updates coming.


----------



## mrdinks (Jan 22, 2013)

Good for you!
keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

NICE!
Keep them pics coming!


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

I tried to re upload the pic rotated correctly....but it didnt work. The upload window on puff doesn't seem to like my home computer for some reason.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Isaac said:


> I tried to re upload the pic rotated correctly....but it didnt work. The upload window on puff doesn't seem to like my home computer for some reason.


Get an onsite image host like imageshack it's free. Then you just post the link to the image.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

Good luck! subscribed


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cool project. Looks like some solid craftsmanship. 

Any more progress?

How many sticks do you expect this to hold?

Building any trays?


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Beautiful, keep up the good work!


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking good so far.


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

yelp, looking good Isaac. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

nice cant wait to see the rest


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

UPDATE TIME!!!! :smoke:

Got the top panel veneered with the myrtle burl yesterday. My first time doing a wood veneer, but I think it turned out ok. I joined two "bookmatched" panels. I like the look, providing a little sense of symmetry in a material that is asymmetrical by its very nature.








Here is the panel with the first coat of finish. Im using minwax polycrylic gloss. Now you can REALLY see the grain POP!!!


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

Great pattern. You are going to have yourself a nice humi.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice work so far. What's the overall size going to be?


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 25, 2013)

That looks incredible. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Very nice. Really like the veneer you picked. I will be following this one.


----------



## BuenoBueno (Jan 7, 2013)

Isaac said:


> Here is the panel with the first coat of finish. Im using minwax polycrylic gloss. Now you can REALLY see the grain POP!!!
> View attachment 42777


That looks great, almost like a Rorschach test! can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good! Did you do straight up miter joints, or locking miter joints? Keep us updated with the pics. Can't wait to share mine with you and get your thoughts.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Straight miters...Im not too worried about the strength. My woodshoop isn't what it used to be and I am without a router table or a locking miter bit...howevewer this will be remedied for the next one....


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Something tells me that Isaac's a lot more of a master carpenter than he would like us to believe
I'm impressed.


----------



## LUMBERJOCK (Jan 30, 2013)

No need for that many tools when you have talent like yours! I was curious about your joints, because I used a rabbit joint for my first one, and the one I have going now is a straight miter. I went with a 1" thick stock, and my lock miter bit only goes to 3/4". I'm really wanting to try a box joint. I like the veneer you chose, I believe you will have a humidor to be proud of once it's all said and done.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ChubbzNJ (Feb 4, 2013)

This has me inspired to attempt a build. Looking good.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Some setbacks.....Grrrrrr

I have have some veneer issues...but it was my first time veneering, so I was kind of expecting it. It bubbled right on the seam. I got it fixed and thought it was sanded smooth, but the water based "Polycrylic" I was using kept raising it up. I finally decided to sand it down and use spray lacquer. Im getting much better results now! Should have everything fixed and ready for assembly tomorrow! Will post pics of my super glossy top! :smoke:


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally some progress. I couldn't get that damn bubble blended in, *BUT,* After spraying and sanding, spraying and sanding, spraying and sanding.....I am finally pleased with my top panel!









Here we go....final fit up before gluing!!! Using the tape method to hold my miters together during assembly.









Got blue tape protecting that top that I spent hours on! Everything is glued up and square. Now I just have to wait. I used my favorite adhesive Gorilla Polyurethane Glue.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks good man!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

FYI...regular lacquer if applied too heavy will develop spider web cracks in time. Guitars and pianos and many humidors use polyester lacquer. It's much harder finish with much greater build up. Yields that super deep high gloss finish that's far more durable.

Take a look... Polyester finish


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Its actually not that thick. After I flattened the bubble in the veneer, I kept having a depressed area where the bubble once was. I guess after sanding the polycrylic, off, it was the only place that was back to raw wood. I kept sanding down between coats. While I applied 10-15 coats, there's probably only 4 or 5 actual coats there. And I'm not TOO worried about it lasting a life time anyway. This build was more of an experiment. For the next one, I will wait until I have more uninterrupted time and use techniques that I am more familiar with.....that may or may not include veneering! depends on if I get a chance to practice a little more.

But thanks for the info on the lacquer @Gdaddy!

PS, Can you guys see the pics in post #28 , I cant?!?!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, the pictures are there.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

What glue did you use to put down the veneer?


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> What glue did you use to put down the veneer?


Some dry powder stuff from woodcraft. Don't remember the name and threw the mostly used container out already. Definitely not doing that again...Ill stick with the factory mixed stuff next time like titebond or something. I dont do it enough to get the consistancy right. First panel was too dry and only partially adheared...second one was too wet causing veneer to swell causing that bubble.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Plain old contact cement gives an excellent bond. Roll it on both surfaces with a small throw away roller. Wait until it's tacky and make sure it goes on straight. Place the leading edge first and work your way up to prevent air bubbles. Don't try to place it all at once as you may capture some air and get a bubble. You won't get it off to correct it. Makes a permanent bond that can be worked on within minutes.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

nice going guys! :beerchug:


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

*UPDATE*******

It looks like a humidor, but its just a box with no openings for now. Going to borrow my dad's table saw to cut the top off(selling my table saw was a huge mistake!!!). Once that is done, I have to install hinges, a lock, and some spanish cedar lining! Unfortunatly nobody in town has any in stock so Ill have to order some.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks good so far!

One suggestion is to plan for some type of lid seal.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> Looks good so far!
> 
> One suggestion is to plan for some type of lid seal.


I think that when Isaac installs the cedar liner, he'll probably create the lip needed for a seal. Maybe. That's what I would do.
Isaac, I like your approach of sawing it to get the perfect dimensions, thus eliminating a potential offset.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

splattttttt said:


> I think that when Isaac installs the cedar liner, he'll probably create the lip needed for a seal. Maybe. That's what I would do.
> Isaac, I like your approach of sawing it to get the perfect dimensions, thus eliminating a potential offset.


I do plan to do it with the cedar lip, but as a back up, I have thought about some gasketing solutions.....only as a last resort. :smoke:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe it's just me but...I've always had a problem trusting a wood to wood seal as it needs to be a perfect fit. No room for error. Remember, wood moves. It expands and contracts. A tight seal in August may be a loose seal in December. 

I prefer a design that has a thin slot to accommodate a small odorless rubber seal that can be fit tightly and be easily replaced if needed. This yields a true air tight fit and just requires some design planning. I've built several wood humidors and the lid seal was BY FAR the most important feature to get right and it's easy to get a poor fit as well.

I read one blog where they said you don't want a perfect fit. A small transfer of fresh air is a good thing. If this were true and a tight seal isn't that important then why worry about building or buying a top quality humidor? After all, even the cheap ones have a wood seal that's acceptable.

Call me crazy but I like gaskets/seals and it's not that difficult to incorporate in the design. One of the reasons I really like my wineador is that it has a rubber seal like a refrigerator. An excellent seal it is!


----------



## Jay_Rich (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome work! I would love to build my own, just dont have the tools . Time to trade in all the automotive tools hahha


Jay


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> One of the reasons I really like my wineador is that it has a rubber seal like a refrigerator. An excellent seal it is!


Same here. A solid seal means stable humidity. With a Boveda pack in a sealed environment, the humidity is rock solid. My sticks get enough fresh air when i open my humidors occasionally to poke around 

In fact, I make it a weekly thing to open my humidor/wineador/coolidor. Just to circulate the air a bit. Plus it smells awesome


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> Same here. A solid seal means stable humidity. With a Boveda pack in a sealed environment, the humidity is rock solid. My sticks get enough fresh air when i open my humidors occasionally to poke around
> 
> In fact, I make it a weekly thing to open my humidor/wineador/coolidor. Just to circulate the air a bit. Plus it smells awesome


Quoted For Truth!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks great! Any more updated pics with the top cut off? I have been toying around with a few designs of my own that I want to try out after my refinish project is complete. I am just not sure I am ready to attempt a veneer job quite yet, so I will probably just finish my box with a stain.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

This type of stuff really makes me want to rethink my career path. haha. I love projects like this. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

FINALLY SOME MORE PROGRESS!!!! (your choice...read my wordy post, or just skip right to the pic :smoke

On Tuesday, my spanish cedar came in. I got it for a good price from a supplier I had never heard of so I was a little concerned about the quality, but it was EXCELLENT! Today, I have the house to myself so I headed out to the shop as soon as I woke up. I got the 1/8" SC glued to the top and bottom first. I used a thin bead of gorilla glue applied lengthwise along the grain. This will allow the wood to expand and contract freely. I had to use 2 pieces since I couldn't get it in a width that would allow me to use one solid piece and I was trying to stay away from plywood and veneer for the SC. I left about a 1/32" gap all around the pieces to allow for wood movement.

i have also dry fit the sides. I plan on only using a dab of glue in the center of each since they will mostly be held in by friction and obstruction. To explain that second term, I made the front and back pieces the full width of the carcass and then fit the pieces of the sides in between them thus hence "securing by obstruction". I did this because the sides will not be subjected to any pressure when opening and closing the lid, but due to the geometry of the pivoting lid, the front will rub slightly and possibly deflect as the front lip of the lid crosses the top edge of the lining. Of course I will shape the front edge to minimize this, but If I totally eliminated it, it could compromise the seal. The seal BTW is perfect. Placing the lid on the top, it takes 2 full seconds for the lid to fall on its own with that beautiful "WOOSH" as the air escapes through the ever closing gap.

Hopefully tonight will be a slow night at work allowing me to work on my treasure chest. I will glue in the sides as soon as I get the hinges morticed in. Once the glue is dry, I will use a flattening plate (sandpaper glued to a flat tile) to ensure the top of the lining is completely uniform in height. I will then shape the front edge of the lining a little and attach the lid. After attaching the lid, I will finish profiling the front edge using a small block plane, removing as little wood as possible. Then all I have left is installing a lock.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

looking good! Mind if I ask where you got the cedar from? I am working on turning a box my grandfather built years ago into a humidor and am getting to the point where I need to find some good cedar for a lining. Once I get a chance I need to get some pics of mine up too.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

I got the wood from D&D Hardwoods.

I actually started a humidor build suppliers thread HERE.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Quick Update

Oh the trials and tribulations of wood finishing. I fitted the hinges and the top and profiled the lip of the SC just enough to let the lid close. Made a couple of dividers. I had the top almost perfect save one little fingerprint. I was going to buff it out....unfortunatly I gouged the laquer with the buffer. So I scraped it down and started over. Its starting to look good now. Maybe one more coat when I get home today, but....

I whent ahead and started seasoning it! I just couldn't wait and I'm very happy with the inside. I wiped the inside down with DW. I also put my hygrometer, Xicar crystals, a disk humidifier, and a clean rag dampened with DW inside. That was on Friday evening. Yesterday evening I checked the hygro and it read 73%!!! I took the rag out as well as the piece of SC it was sitting on. Hopefully today it will read 70%ish. If so, and I'm happy with the top then tomorrow I'll replace everything with 2 boveda 65% packs. Im hoping that the RH will slowly fall to match the B-packs. Im waiting to see how they do to decide if I want to order a holder to mount to the lid.

I cant wait to post the finished pic. I'm already planning my next build. I'm going to turn a round humidor on my lathe!!! Its a little more in my woodworking area of comfort! :smoke:


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Wooden cigar jar... sounds fun.


----------



## payednfull (Apr 9, 2013)

This is awesome, Isaac. Great job! Makes me wish I had woodworking skillz.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

edwardsdigital said:


> Wooden cigar jar... sounds fun.


No...not quite.... I've been put under the impression that storing cigars on end is bad for them. Maybe for a drybox to keep at work....hmmmm? But for my current plan>>>

Probably will be 6-8" tall and have an external diameter of 16-18". The walls will be octagonal and about 1.25" at the widest point including the SC liner. Here is the approx 1/4 scale layout. I will segment the wood to keep from having to start with/ and waste much of a massive billet of wood. This is just the internal construction. Ill go with a ply bottom and top, with the top having a veneer that is to be determined. And of course, the Spanish Cedar lining will be 1/4" thick on the walls and 1/8" thick on the top and bottom.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

So this is the top down view? I think it will look pretty good. I have been trying to think of a way to build my own large footlocker style box, but I am by no means an accomplished carpenter. I am pretty good at doing designs (I am an engineer and drafter by trade) but I havent done any real wood building to speak of (ok... car audio enclosures and such covered in vinyl / leather / carpet, not pretty finished wood things).

Maybe I can do one with a leather wrap.... I could probably pull that off some time (but not until I get moved into my new house later this summer)


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

*The Reveal!!!!*

Here it is! Finally complete!!!

Final Details:
Outside Demension: 12 3/4"W X 9 5/8"D X 5 1/8H
Inside Demension: 10 3/4"W X 7 5/8"D X 3 3/4"H

According to THIS capacity calculator, the capacity is approximately 100 Coronas.
Sides: 3/4" Mahogany With water based gel stain and tung oil finish. Interior sealed with shellac then lined with 1/4" Spanish Cedar
Top: 5/16" Baltic Birch Plywood with Myrtle Burl veneer with multiple coats of high gloss laquer. Interior sealed with shellac and lined with 1/8" Spanish Cedar
Bottom: 5/16" Baltic Birch Plywood with interior sealed with shellac and lined with 1/8" Spanish Cedar. Exterior is unfinished.
Two 1/4" Spanish Cedar dividers[SUB](shown)[/SUB] and one 1/8" divider[SUB](not shown)[/SUB].

Xicar Hygrometer and for now humidification will be 2 Boveda 65% packs. If they work well, I will add a Boveda holder to the lid.





















Now, what the hell to do with my empty tupordor?!?!?!:ss

and FYI, one of those top middle two will begin combustion tonight in celebration of completing this project! (among many other delayed celebrations!)


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks great! Thin Boveda pack is a good choice as it won't take up much space in there.

Enjoy.


----------



## payednfull (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats, Isaac. Nothing like personal satisfaction in a completed project.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very Nice Job!


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Job well done! I wish I could put my move on hold and actually finish my project....


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

:thumb:


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats on completing your project!!! I vote for the Bolivar :smoke2:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Isaac, that is one beautiful box. (I don't think I've ever said that to a dude before.)


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> Isaac, that is one beautiful box. (I don't think I've ever said that to a dude before.)


aaaaaahhhhhhh I see what you did there. :rofl:


----------



## mrl4889 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice job my man, I wish I could pull something off like that. I keep telling my fiance I am going to build us a wine rack with a humidor built in at the top....but we both know it would turn out poorly and have a few trips to the hospital mixed in. You've got some real talent, and I would imagine those cigars are going to have just a little bit more flavor coming out of a humi you built yourself!


----------

